# ما معنى الـ Procurement ؟



## أ بـو بـد ر (26 فبراير 2008)

ترجمتها من القواميس العربية الإنجليزية " التدبير " .

و أثناء دراستي للـ PMP ، فهمت أنها تعنى بتدبير و شراء و توفير المواد و هل الشراء أفضل أم الاستئجار ... الخ .

لكن الآن أنا أمامي مستندات مشروع خاص بالإدارة التي أعمل بها . و أحد المستندات عنون بالعنوان " Contract Procurement Schedule " .و هذا المستند عبارة عن جدول يبين - باختصار - متى بدأ طرح المناقصة ، و متى قيمت ، و متى أرسي العطاء ، و متى يبدأ المشروع و متى ينتهي . 

و عند سؤالي لأحد المهندسين الخبراء من الزملاء ، أخبرني أن الـ Procurement تعني مراحل المناقصة إلى وقت إرسائها على المقاول الفائز .

حصل لدي الآن الارتباك في معنى الـ Procurement .. فيا ليت الزملاء يتحدثون عن هذا الأمر .

و شكرا


----------



## تامرالمصرى (26 فبراير 2008)

اعتقد اخى الكريم ان Contract Procurement Schedule هو عبارة عن برنامج زمنى للمشتريات على مدار المشروع بالكامل بما فيه المواد والمعدات بما فيها امر الانتاج والتصنيع والنقل والتسليم هذه الاعمال من وجهة نظر المقاول
اما من وجهة نظر العميل والتى اظن انك تتعامل من طرفه فيمكن اعتبار مراحل المناقصة للعميل مثل مراحل المشتريات للمقاول بمعنى ان طرح العطاء يساوى امر الانتاج او التوريد وان مدد تقديم العطاءات هى اعمال النقل وان ترسية العطاء تساوى التسليم لارض الموقع وهذا والله اعلى واعلم


----------



## صابر دياب (26 فبراير 2008)

أخي الكريم 

كل ما ذكرته هو صحيح تماماً 

ودعنا نبداء من البداية

كلمة (procurment) تعني التوريد أو التدبير أو الإمداد

بمعنى أننا لو نريد شئ فعلينا بتدبيره

فلو كنت مقاول فما أحتاج من موارد هي أسمنت رمل زلط حديد والمعدات وغيرها

إذا ما يهمني هنا هو تدبير (Procurment) هذه الإحتياجات وهذا ما كنت تعنيه وتقصده وعمليه التدبير هنا تبدأ من أول تحديد الإحتياجات من كل مورد ثم يتم تحديد طريقة الحصول عليها سواء مناقصة أو أمر مباشر أو إستيراد ثم يتم تحديد برنامج زمني لتدبير هذه الإحتياجات يتوافق مع البرنامج الزمني للمشروع وطبعاً خلال هذه العملية يوجد عمليات أخرى كثيره 

لكن ماذا لو إحتاج هذا المقاول إلى مقاولي باطن؟

هذه أيضا عملية تدبير ولكن بدلاً من الموارد يتم تدبير مقاولين (بعض الكتب والمراجع تعتبر مقاولي الباطن هي المورد الرابع بعد العمالة والمعدات والمواد) 

عملية أختيار المقاول تتضمن إعداد مستندات العطاء ثم طرح العطاء ثم تلقي الإيضاحات والرد عليها ثم تلقي العطاءات ثم فتحها وتحليلها ثم تحديد المقاول الفائز ثم إعداد العقد يتم إسناد العطاء إليه وبعض 
العمليات تحتاج إلى عمل ما يسمى سبق التأهيل للمقاول (Prequalifiqation).

كل هذا يسمى تدبير (Procurment) ويتم عمل برنامج زمني له وخطه له


وماذا لو كنت مالك أو ممثل مالك لمنشاءة ضخمه عبارة عن عدة عقود (Work Packages)؟

ستجد نفسك أن كل ما تحتاجه هو مقاولين وموردين فقط؟

إذاً بالنسبة لك كمالك أو ممثل مالك هو عملية تدبير هولاء المقاولين والموردين؟

وأكبر مثال على ذلك محطات الماء والصرف والكهرباء؟

ستجدها مقسمة إلى عدة عقود إنشاء (مثل عقود الأعمال المدنية والهيدروليكية والكهربائية والميكانيكية وغيرها) وعدة عقود توريد (مثل توريد الطلمبات والتربينات وغيرها)

لذا فأن عملية تدبير المقاولين والتنسيق بينهم هي أهم عملية

أرجو أن أكون أفدتك


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (26 فبراير 2008)

اهلا وسهلا اخي الكريم

اثني على توضيح الاخوين الكريمين واتفق تماما مع ما ذهب اليه الاخوه الاعزاء

فعلا هذا المصطلح متعدد الاستخدام ويعبر عن معاني مختلفه
Procurement Management تعني ادارة المشتريات و التعاقدات
Procurement rout الطرق التعاقدية لتنفيذ المشروع
Contract Procurement Schedule برنامج زمنى للمشتريات على مدار المشروع بالكامل
Building procurement systems الاجراءات والاتفاقيات التعاقديه للبناء
Works and Service Procurement الاتفاقات الادارية و العمليات المستخدمه لتحقيقها
Procurement strategy استراتيجية الاتفاقات والتعاقدات
Procurement procedures اجراءات التعاقد 

الخلاصه ان Procurement تهتم بكل جوانب التعاقد سواء عن توفير المناخ المناسب للتنافس على المناقصات والمزايدات المطروحه الى الطرق الاجرائية لضمان توفير هذا المناخ. كما انها تنظم عمليات البناء من حيث توفير الشكل التعاقدي العادل والمناسب للمشروع.
contract management هو جزء رئيس من The procurement management حيث ان الاول يهتم بالعقود ذاتها وبنودها وآلية تشكيلها، اما الثاني فيتحدث عن ما قبل العقد واختيار العقد المناسب وطرق توقيعه وآلية اختيار المتعاقدين والاجراءات المتعلقه بذلك ...الخ

اتمنى ان اكون قد ذكرت توضيحا لا تعقيدا


----------



## ramadan ali (27 فبراير 2008)

*مشكور مهندس صابر*

مشكور اخى صابر دياب على الرد الممتع والشيق ونتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (27 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
أشكركم جميعا و جزاكم الله خيرا
الصورة وضحت الآن

الأخ تامر ،
تقسيمك لزوايا النظر للموضوع إلى المقاول و العميل أفادني كثيرا
نحن إدارة اتصالات في شركة سعودية كبرى شبه حكومية 
و هناك مقاول هو الذي لنا ينفذ المشروع و نحن لا نقوم سوى المتابعة و التأكد من سير العمل و جودته و بقية بنود العقد و طبعا نحن من يقوم بإعداد المواصفات 
شكرا

الأخ صابر ،
شرحت لي قصة الـ Procurement بكل سلاسة 
إذن بما أننا " مالك " بتعريفك أو " عميل " بتعريف الأخ تامر ، فإن تدبير المشروع بالنسبة لنا هو إدارة المناقصة إلى وقت إرسائها على مقاول و توقيع العقد معه
شكرا

الأخ أبو صالح ،
أعطيتنا أبعاد و ظلال اخرى حول المصطلح و أفدتنا كثير
شكرا

و الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## concrete (5 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
البروكيورمنت في صناعة التشييد هو كيفية الحصول على اصول (مباني او اي اصل اخر) تخدم الغرض المطلوب منها (هذا تعريفي انا من فهمي للموضوع). تعالوا نشوف الية عمل البروكيورمنت:
1- في البداية المالك عنده مشروع يبغة ينفذه. مراحل هذا المشروع (المباني على سبيل المثال) تبدأ من الفكرة ثم التصميم ثم الانشاء ثم التشغيل ثم الاستخدام ثم التخلص من المشروع. هذه المراحل تسمى سلسلة التوريد او القيمة. كل مرحلة في هذه السلسلة هي عبارة عن مجموعة اعمال مختلفت التخصص.
2- الان المالك, كيف يبدأ بتنفيذ المبنى: الاجابة هي البروكيورمنت. يبدأ يحاول يعرف كيفية صياغة عقده بحيث يحقق غرضه. على سبيل المثال: هل يجيب مكتب يعمل الفكرة والتصميم ويتولى عمل الادارة على الاشراف ولا يجيب شركة تسوي الفكرة والتصميم والتنفيذ واذا تطورة الامور ودخلنا في القطاع الخاص هل نخلي الشركة تمول المشروع وتشغله (الخصخصة). 
عموما يا اخوان الموضوع طويل وكتب فيه مؤلفات واذا حبيتوا اني ازويدكم بأسماء كتب انا مستعد مع العلم ان الكتب التي اعرفها باللغة الانكليزية فقط. 
تحياتي لكم واسف على عدم الاطالة. حبيت الامس الموضوع سطحيا فقط.


----------



## م الفا (12 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على التوضيح حيث غالبا ما يعمل الشخص فى مجال واحد فاذا ما رأى الكلمات المتداوله له تتداول بمعنى اخر التبسه عليه الامر وشكرا للجميع والاخ أبو صالح حيث سرد معظم المعانى لكلمة Procurement


----------



## hassanaki (3 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## romaaa111 (15 يونيو 2009)

هل من الممكن ارسال مشروع يوجد به procurement management


----------



## عبدالرحمن شاهين (16 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
تعني (جدولة متطلبات العقد)
والله الموفق


----------



## ايمن حسين (24 يونيو 2009)

مشكورين على التفاعل والمعلومات الجيدة


----------



## روماني مواني (26 يوليو 2010)

اخي صابر دياب

اشكرك كثيرا علي الرد الشيق و الرائع 

و اريد ان اضيف نقطة هامة في ه>ا الموضوع


the main result of the project procurement team is the following:

study all the material specs​
study the quantities​
allocate these quantities on the project time schedule​
make a "comparative statement " for each required item and express it to the project management to make a decision​
select the choosen supplier and make him oblogated by the requierd dates as per the schedule​
"here there are a strategy which called MRP material requirement planning" it's a system which clarify all required material delaiveries backward​ 
the main reason of the procurement is to delivered the reasonable quantity of material or equipemnt niether less than required and cause the delay of works rates nore more than required which cause more cost for handling and enventory for along time "Quantities Take Off"tables will clarify my point of view​


----------



## fakkoor (26 يوليو 2010)

لن ازيد على ما اضافه الزملاء جميع المشاركات سليمة وتوضح المفهوم ولكنى من خبرتى اقول لك ان الشركات يختلف فيها مهام procurement كالاتى // شركة يكون فيها القسم مسئول عن اعتماد المواد ومقارانات العروض والتفاوض والمخازن والعقود تكون فى قسم مختلف//وشركة يكون القسم فيها مسئول عن العقود وتعديلاتها وشراء المواد وغير مسئول عن الاعتماد فنيا//وشركة ثالثة يكون فيها القسم لشراء المواد فقط وغير مسئول عن الاعتماد الفنى او العقود//والنوع الثانى هو النهج الاحترافى للprocurement


----------



## ayten hadidy (23 ديسمبر 2010)

ارجو ان تقول لي على اسم الكتاب فانا احتاج فعلا النجليزية شكرا يا اخى


----------



## توفيق62 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا أخونا أبو صالح التوضيح ممتاز كنت حائر فى تعريف هذا المصطلح


----------



## ELSHAMY83 (7 أبريل 2011)

اذا ال procurement هو آلية تنفيذ المشروع


----------



## قلب الأحبة (9 أبريل 2011)

*ما معنى الـ Procurement ؟ الرد على الموضوع*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شرح أكثر من رائع ولا أستطيع الإضافة إليه شيئا : ) 

جزاكم الله كل خير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم 

و**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​


----------



## nagopc (2 أبريل 2012)

*ملفات اكسيل*

مشاهدة المرفق project material &drawings procurement.rar

civil material procurement schedule 
shop drawing procurement mep (plumbing) scheduleمشاهدة المرفق project material &drawings procurement.rarمشاهدة المرفق project material &drawings procurement.rarمشاهدة المرفق 79468مشاهدة المرفق 79468


----------

